# Problems with USB Multimedia Card (MMC) Reader

## Visionary

What I have got working:

USB Keyboard and Mouse;

Hotplug

The card reader should be compatible as on the driver CD there are instructions to get it working in linux

What happens:

When I either modprobe usb-storage or plug in my MMC reader in I get the following messages in /var/log/messages:

```

Mar 13 20:57:01 visionary kernel: hub.c: USB new device connect on bus1/1/2, assigned device number 6

Mar 13 20:57:01 visionary kernel: usb.c: USB device 6 (vend/prod 0x55aa/0xb004) is not claimed by any active driver.

Mar 13 20:57:04 visionary /etc/hotplug/usb.agent: Setup usb-storage for USB product 55aa/b004/1000

Mar 13 20:57:04 visionary kernel: Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Mar 13 20:57:04 visionary kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

Mar 13 20:57:04 visionary kernel: usb-uhci.c: interrupt, status 3, frame# 437

Mar 13 20:57:04 visionary kernel: scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Mar 13 20:57:04 visionary kernel:   Vendor:           Model:                   Rev:

Mar 13 20:57:04 visionary kernel:   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Mar 13 20:57:04 visionary kernel: Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Mar 13 20:57:04 visionary kernel: SCSI device sda: 62720 512-byte hdwr sectors (32 MB)

Mar 13 20:57:04 visionary kernel: sda: Write Protect is off

Mar 13 20:57:05 visionary kernel:  /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0:

```

Which I think is what I should expect.

devfsd successfully creates /dev/sda1 so I try to mount using:

```

mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/mmc

```

And at the promt I get:

```

mount: /dev/sda1 is not a valid block device

```

And in /var/log/messages:

```

Mar 13 21:00:00 visionary kernel: SCSI device (ioctl) reports ILLEGAL REQUEST.

Mar 13 21:00:00 visionary kernel: SCSI device sda: 62720 512-byte hdwr sectors (32 MB)

Mar 13 21:00:00 visionary kernel: usb-uhci.c: interrupt, status 3, frame# 426

Mar 13 21:00:00 visionary kernel: sda: Write Protect is off

Mar 13 21:00:00 visionary kernel:  /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0: I/O error: dev 08:00, sector 0

Mar 13 21:00:00 visionary kernel:  I/O error: dev 08:00, sector 0

Mar 13 21:00:00 visionary kernel:  unable to read partition table

```

This makes /dev/sda1 disappear, but leaves /dev/sda if I try to mount that I get the same output in /var/log/messages.

What's going on?  Does this indicate I have something missing, or a known problem?

Please help.

Visionary

----------

## Jimboberella

Is the card your using formatted and if it is are you sure its fat32? If it is you'll also need msdos and vfat filesystem support in your kernel.

It could be that the card uses a different partition by default, similar to the old zip disk that used partition #4.

Just ideas

----------

## Visionary

I have tried two cards, one formatted by my digital camera (Kodak Easyshare CX4230), and one from my PDA (Cassiopeia EM500) which runs WindowsCE/Pocket PC, so unless these do not format in FAT32 then what do they format in?

Of course vfat, msdos are complied into the kernel else I would have got different error messages.

Partition4 does not exist as you can see from the /var/log/messages I put in my previous post.

Thanks for trying anyway.

Visionary

----------

## Visionary

Anyone else got any ideas?  I've even moved to kernel 2.4.20 as I am still on Gentoo 1.2.  Could that be it?

----------

